# LR Suffering from Bloat?



## wianb (Nov 23, 2012)

Having been following all the threads on the "slowness" of LR v4.x that some have witnessed, is LR beginning to suffer from bloat? With the addition of new modules perhaps LR is trying to do all things reasonable well rather than doing the core functions of development and DAM very well.
Lean and mean rather than bloated and slow.
Having said that LR 4.2 zips along quite nicely on my rather old core 2 duo with 8gb of RAM.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2012)

Tough question!  The problem is one man's bloat is another man's must-have feature.  At a truly personal level, I would like to see them focus on performance and bug fixes for LR5, rather than even more headline features, but I have a feeling the marketing guys may put the kibosh on that.


----------



## Colin Robinson (Nov 23, 2012)

If 4.2 "zips along" on a core 2 duo it's hardly slow is it? I use it on a PC with 12 meg of ram and a Macbook Pro with 8 meg of ram, both with second generation i7 CPUs and have absolutely no speed issues. Lord knows how much faster it would be with 3rd gen i& chips and the latest ram.


----------



## wianb (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not found it slow at all but I am quite fastidious at keeping the PC free of junk...a little bit of OCD! Am just about to upgrade to an i7 and 16gb of RAM so it should fly along.
Personally I would prefer LR to concentrate on the core functions of DAM, image Development and Output and drop the new modules added in v4, but that's just me.


----------

